# Whats For Supper



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My kid and I went grouse hunting Friday so tonight it's ruffed grouse breast's on a bed of sage stuffing/dressing, acorn squash filled with butter and brown sugar and baked potatoes with all the fixings.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My kid and I went grouse hunting Friday so tonight it's ruffed grouse breast's on a bed of sage stuffing/dressing, acorn squash filled with butter and brown sugar and baked potatoes with all the fixings.


Oh my god I'm drooling. That sounds like heaven on a plate. Peter is in Washington so I am on my own. I am making roasted potatoes and eating halloween candy.........and drinking wine....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds good! We're having - I don't know yet, something quick and easy so we can get out and do trick or treating.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Oh my god I'm drooling. That sounds like heaven on a plate. Peter is in Washington so I am on my own. I am making roasted potatoes and eating halloween candy.........and drinking wine....


Yes I seen in the other thread there some drinking going on..... on the other side of the pond and her also


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Yes I seen in the other thread there some drinking going on..... on the other side of the pond and her also


 
Yes, but good drink is prior to as well as post good food!

We had pork here as dinner has been and gone....pork in tomatoes and garlic and peppers, chili too with some potatoes and lashings of good wine followed by a couple of glasses of good wine lol 8)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Boy that does sound good Mike. I just had chicken and dumplins after stacking about a cord of wood Still got another to stack. Darn if a drink doesn't sound good! Think I'll go fix one. Enjoy that dinner.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My kid and I went grouse hunting Friday so tonight it's ruffed grouse breast's on a bed of sage stuffing/dressing, acorn squash filled with butter and brown sugar and baked potatoes with all the fixings.


Haven't had grouse in years. That really sounds good. Although I no longer hunt, I still enjoy eating game. 

DFrost


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My kid and I went grouse hunting Friday so tonight it's ruffed grouse breast's on a bed of sage stuffing/dressing, acorn squash filled with butter and brown sugar and baked potatoes with all the fixings.


Mmm. Only thing I like better than grouse is bobs and I haven't seen one in NC for the last decade. You guys are in upland heaven. What's the population looking like this year?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Haven't had grouse in years. That really sounds good. Although I no longer hunt, I still enjoy eating game.
> 
> DFrost


Its been a good wile for me I got tangled up in dog sport and hunting and fishing have have gone on the back burner I used to work on the road allot until this last year so I have freed up some time, my kid has a really good dog and his in laws have a bunch of excellent hunting land so I got the cobwebs blown out of the model #24 and had some fun.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Its been a good wile for me I got tangled up in dog sport and hunting and fishing have have gone on the back burner I used to work on the road allot until this last year so I have freed up some time, my kid has a really good dog and his in laws have a bunch of excellent hunting land so I got the cobwebs blown out of the model #24 and had some fun.


Are the grouse numbers up this year ?


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Man do I feel bad now... tonight was Nachos with Miller Light while we watched football.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Man do I feel bad now... tonight was Nachos with Miller Light while we watched football.


Sap!!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Are the grouse numbers up this year ?


Ive been out of the loop for a long time but talking with my neighbor he said the cycle is on the high side and the numbers we seen Friday grouse hunting in Minnesota very good trick or treaters are thick too.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ive been out of the loop for a long time but talking with my neighbor he said the cycle is on the high side and the numbers we seen Friday grouse hunting in Minnesota very good trick or treaters are thick too.


That's good . I'll have to tell my brother . He just got his new Lab hunting this year in South Dakota and I guess it's kickin butt . We'll have to get him out around here when they get back . 

Had pot roast with potatoes , carrots and cellary made in a slowcooker . 1 trick or treater so far . Never seen it so slow .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We haven't had one trick or treater yet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> We haven't had one trick or treater yet.


So ..... candy for supper? :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Charles Guyer said:


> Mmm. Only thing I like better than grouse is bobs and I haven't seen one in NC for the last decade.


What is bobs?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> So ..... candy for supper? :lol:


Candy, wine and a potato.:grin:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Candy, wine and a potato.:grin:




I've heard worse. :lol:

I've HAD worse.


----------



## Charles Guyer (Nov 6, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What is bobs?


Bobwhite Quail


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Took the 8 year old sister trick or treating... ate most of her Snickers, Crunch bars, reeses, and red vines. Then I pulled through McD's and got some little cheeseburgers. Hello GYM tomorrow lol


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Took the 8 year old sister trick or treating... ate most of her Snickers, Crunch bars, reeses, and red vines. Then I pulled through McD's and got some little cheeseburgers. Hello GYM tomorrow lol


_" Snickers, Crunch bars, reeses, and red vines."_


All near the top of my Halloween candy list! Especially Snickers and really fresh (soft) red vines! Where is that drool smilie we used to have?!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Took the 8 year old sister trick or treating... ate most of her Snickers, Crunch bars, reeses, and red vines. Then I pulled through McD's and got some little cheeseburgers. Hello GYM tomorrow lol


No s*** , I just gained weight reading that .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lots of home made chili for supper and a whoooole lot of candy....so far. :grin:
I've never let food interfere with my appetite though. \\/


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> Took the 8 year old sister trick or treating... ate most of her Snickers, Crunch bars, reeses, and red vines. Then I pulled through McD's and got some little cheeseburgers. Hello GYM tomorrow lol


If red vines are licorice..combined with McD's....you may have already realised there is no need to go to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

We ended up having hard salami and cheese sandwiches after finishing up trick or treating.

I've never heard so much damn whining in my life! My 2 year old got tired, so I tossed her in the stroller (I expected it, she wasn't whiney about getting tired, but started dragging behind) then my 7 year old starts in the whining so I took him home because I got sick of listening to him.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> That's good . I'll have to tell my brother . He just got his new Lab hunting this year in South Dakota and I guess it's kickin butt . We'll have to get him out around here when they get back .
> 
> Had pot roast with potatoes , carrots and cellary made in a slowcooker . 1 trick or treater so far . Never seen it so slow .


Counted 90 pheasants on the lower half of the property just before dusk (they were out feeding) and a great percentage of them were roosters. Going huntin tomorrow. 

Jim, 
You guys should plan a trip out next year....we are going to use the training facility for hunters starting next year (as well as training).

(oh yeah, we had pork roast and veggies out of the crock pot and home made corn bread with creamed honey. )


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _" Snickers, Crunch bars, reeses, and red vines."_
> 
> 
> All near the top of my Halloween candy list! Especially Snickers and really fresh (soft) red vines! Where is that drool smilie we used to have?!


 
someone take this candy away from me please lol


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Counted 90 pheasants on the lower half of the property just before dusk (they were out feeding) and a great percentage of them were roosters. Going huntin tomorrow.
> 
> )



Last time I hunted pheasant was in SD, very early 70's. Amazing. Didn't know there were so many pheasant. It was also my introduction to praire chickens.

DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

We had a total of 3 kids come to the house last night. I tossed all the candy in the freezer (reeses, kitkats, m&ms).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> We ended up having hard salami and cheese sandwiches after finishing up trick or treating.
> 
> >Hi Ashley
> 
> ...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> Last time I hunted pheasant was in SD, very early 70's. Amazing. Didn't know there were so many pheasant. It was also my introduction to praire chickens.
> 
> DFrost


There are large numbers this year, which is nice as it has been low for a few years.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley: "I've never heard so much damn whining in my life!"

Thomas: "How long have you been on the WDF?"

Hee hee


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I saw someone on a morning talk show making stuff out of leftover (leftover? HA!) candy.

One of them was regular brownies with dark chocolate peppermint patties placed between layers of the raw brownie batter before baking.

I want that. :lol: When they cut it into brownies, you could see that the peppermint patties had stayed intact in there ... just softer.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I saw someone on a morning talk show making stuff out of leftover (leftover? HA!) candy.
> 
> One of them was regular brownies with dark chocolate peppermint patties placed between layers of the raw brownie batter before baking.
> 
> I want that. :lol: When they cut it into brownies, you could see that the peppermint patties had stayed intact in there ... just softer.


YUM!!!! 
I am doing that today. Thanks Connie.....now I will have to run with the dogs instead of using the four wheeler....LOL


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> YUM!!!!
> I am doing that today. Thanks Connie.....now I will have to run with the dogs instead of using the four wheeler....LOL


Are you trying to tell me that you had peppermint patties and did not eat them all?

You are a better woman than I, Carol. 

I handed out only candy that I hate last night to keep myself pure. I went to one of those old-fashioned candy stores and got those wax lips and fangs, the little coke bottles that you bite off the top and drink the disgusting syrup inside, the adding-machine tape with dots of candy on them, etc.

I did not even get the big orange marshmallow circus peanuts, because I like those. :lol:

I want a royalty, Carol!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

PS

Here's the "recipe," as if it was necessary. :lol:

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/39913988/ns/today-foodwine


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Didn't want to hijack (but I am doing so!!):


After the hunt was over, the Duke inspected the “haul”:

31 Pheasants, 15 Partridges, 28 Hares, 1 Wild Boar, one Beater. 

The Duke swallowed noisily. Then he raced to the hospital with the badly injured. 

“The lead shot pellets would not have endangered his health much” explained the Doctor.

“But he is not likely to survive the fact that your helpers took out his innards”


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Counted 90 pheasants on the lower half of the property just before dusk (they were out feeding) and a great percentage of them were roosters. Going huntin tomorrow.
> 
> Jim,
> You guys should plan a trip out next year....we are going to use the training facility for hunters starting next year (as well as training).
> ...


That sounds great Carole . My brother and I use to go waterfowl and pheasant hunting in North Dakota every year . When our Lab got too old we stopped hunting for the past several years . It's just not the same without a good dog . I even sold off my enclosed trailer full of decoys and hunting gear to pay off my divorce lawyer . 

My brother just got his new Lab up and running and he says it's just as good if not better then our last one . I definately want to get out again . I even got all my guns out and cleaned them even though I haven't used them in a long time . Wishful thinking I guess . 

I saw your setup . When you get the pricing figured out let me know , I'm in .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Haha Thomas, you can bet I don't let my kids whine and make a scene in public! It's as annoying to me as it is the other patrons.

Just ask them when they're acting up if they want to go have a discussion in the bathroom...the wide eyes and shocked expression should tell you what our "discussions" entail. I'm a bit bullshit intolerant.

On another note, I took Lacey with us trick or treating, the only time she reacted was when someone dressed up jumped out from the bushes at me - end result was I think he was more scared than I was - she stiffened up and barked at him, but allowed him to pet her after a little bit. Other than that, she was cool with all the kids in masks and being petted by strangers. I didn't want to leave her home alone for that long since she can bust out of her crate - and it didn't hurt having her help me pull the stroller up some of the hilly sidewalks


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We had 8 kids total stop buy yesterday . The kids made a killing since many off the houses they went to gave them a ton of candy since they were one of the few kids coming to there houses . We got candy up the wazzo here . 

Halloween ain't what it use to be .


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Rabbit and Andouille sausage gumbo over steaming rice, cornbread last night!! Not much seafood gumbo these days thanks to BP. :twisted: They say the seafood is clear but it is not. Friends try fishing the gulf marshes and everything on the bottom, crabs, clams,....covered in oil still. Meanwhile, we make do. Frying venison tonight!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jim Nash said:


> I saw your setup . When you get the pricing figured out let me know , I'm in .


For you guys.....just putting on the suit is payment enough for me...we can time it with a training (LOL) 

But seriously, just come out.

Oh yeah....CONNIE...those brownies are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't even wait til tonight to bake them. Did that earlier and then ran in to the store, got milk and came home to "just the right temperature mint brownies and a big glass of milk" YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> For you guys.....just putting on the suit is payment enough for me...we can time it with a training (LOL) !!!!!


I sure don't do it often, but I figure I've still got one or two "suit" sessions left in me. 

DFrost


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Frost said:


> I sure don't do it often, but I figure I've still got one or two "suit" sessions left in me.
> 
> DFrost


Come on out....always willing to trade hunting for excellent dog training. 

Grab some antelope tags too....got a zillion of them too.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK. Great food, bird and antelope hunting....I gotta figure a way to get out there.

Carol, how far are you from DesMoines? Reason I ask is cause I drove there once. Seemed like it took days to get there from here.

Not quite sure if I have an iron butt like Bob when he drove to the gathering then turned around a day later and drove back. Respect!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> For you guys.....just putting on the suit is payment enough for me...we can time it with a training (LOL)
> 
> But seriously, just come out.
> 
> Oh yeah....CONNIE...those brownies are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! Didn't even wait til tonight to bake them. Did that earlier and then ran in to the store, got milk and came home to "just the right temperature mint brownies and a big glass of milk" YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!


Ok . It hardly seems fair though . Remember I'm a Police Officer . Asking to get me in the suit is like asking me to help with OB .  I do ok for cop dogs I'm no pro at it though . But if it gets me some great pheasant hunting and meeting good folks I'm in . Suit , sleeves , muzzles , tracking , you name it , I'll do it .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Ok . It hardly seems fair though . Remember I'm a Police Officer . Asking to get me in the suit is like asking me to help with OB .  I do ok for cop dogs I'm no pro at it though . But if it gets me some great pheasant hunting and meeting good folks I'm in . Suit , sleeves , muzzles , tracking , you name it , I'll do it .



I've done things I'm almost ashamed of to go hunting. Getting into a suit would be fun...and if it gets me burning powder...even better.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My kid is out in S Dakota somewhere as I type Ive been expecting pics, generally they have there limits by noon


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

We are 8 hrs from Des Moines. If you fly in, we will pick you up and bring you in Howard. There is a place to stay, home cooking and lots of dog training and hunting. 

I'm telling ya guys, come on in.

Pheasants start at 11am so limits by noon leave plenty of time for training!!! When the time changes, it will be start time at 10 am.....of course, we can always go coyote hunting too. Lots of those buggers as well. And it is a good time. I can have Jack bring in the Curs to lead coyotes to us, or we can call them in. Whichever is preferred. But the Curs are fun to watch.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> My kid is out in S Dakota somewhere as I type Ive been expecting pics, generally they have there limits by noon


He just called three of them had there limits by 2:30


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK. Great food, bird and antelope hunting....I gotta figure a way to get out there.
> 
> Carol, how far are you from DesMoines? Reason I ask is cause I drove there once. Seemed like it took days to get there from here.
> 
> Not quite sure if I have an iron butt like Bob when he drove to the gathering then turned around a day later and drove back. Respect!



And slept in my Pontiac Vibe with a wet dog I might add! :lol: :lol: 
Slept through most of that storm also. :grin:


----------

